# Necesito datos basicos



## sabio (Nov 23, 2005)

Hola, soy nuevo en esto, y tengo que hacer en un protoboard un sumador 
sencillo en BCD, ya tengo el  esquema de eso dibujado en papel, sin embargo hay muchos conceptos que no conozco. Alguien sabe que significan los siguientes terminos: "Vcc" y "conectar a tierra".
Ademas necesito saber cuales son las funciones de los "pines" o "patitas" de los siguentes circuitos electronicos (sobre todo cuáles son los de entrada y de salida):

74LS83,  74LS47, 74LS48, 74LS08, 74LS32, microswith de 8, display de 7 segmentos.

y otra cosa, en que parte del protoboard se tiene que conectar la bateria para que funcione todo??
perdonen mi ignorancia!!


----------



## parapepin (Nov 23, 2005)

Vamos a ver, Vcc es el positivo, osea la alimentacion y tierra se refiere a masa, tb podemos decir ke es el negativo (aunque el negativo puede tener otras connotaciones), para saber lo de las patatillas tiens que buscar la hoja de caracteristicas (datasheet) de cada componente y mirarlo, lo encuentras rapido en el google.
Por ejemplo: datsheet 74LS83

te pongo un enlace del 74LS83
http://pdf.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/5744/MOTOROLA/74LS83.html

espero haberte ayudado

**
aaa, y lo de la protoboard, por el foro hay una explicacion de como funciona la protoboard, ahora mismo nose cual es el enlace, en eso te podran ayudar otros

chao


----------



## JR (Nov 24, 2005)

protoboard 


Si observas en la foto este borrad sencillo esta dividido en 4 partes la primera parte ò numero 1. la continuidad entre cada pin es horizontal, deteniéndose en la franja mayor que esta al centro.

Numero dos estos se mueven en columnas de forma vertical esta interrumpida en la franja donde pasa del 2 al 3 en el 3 esta igual que en el 2 se mueven en columnas de forma vertical.

Asimismo el numero 4 se mueve de la misma forma que el numero 1.

Por lo regular el vcc o positivo es puesto en el 1 o en el cuatro, o ambos en dado caso.

Si te fijas en número 1 y el 4 tienen cada uno dos líneas horizontales, independientes así q puedes poner vcc en la primera línea horizontal, y negativo tierra o masa en la 2 línea horizontal.

Estoy algo ido de la electrónica así que corríjame


----------



## sabio (Nov 24, 2005)

gracias, me sirvio de mucho la ayuda, ya solo me falta encontrar la información del switch de 8 interruptores y del display, eso fue lo unico que no pude encontrar.


----------

